# My Personal Bettas! *Lots of Pictures*



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

As most of you know, I take in, rehabilitate and rehome lots of bettas in need. So there are bettas coming in to my house and leaving often (which is very difficult for me, I get extremely attached to most of them) but I do have a few of my own personal bettas that will never be going anywhere, so they help make it a little easier!! And I thought I would introduce them to you guys! 

Dean - my beautiful marble boy, bred by the great Karen Mac Auley! This guy is huge, and thick, he's built like a bull dog, I hope to breed him eventually.

























Kiva - My green/red Multi Halfmoon boy, he's bred by Gerald Griffen, and is still very young, has a lot of growing left to do, but so far is showing some amazing form, he's going to be an extremely impressive adult.

























Blaine - A gorgeous sky blue Halfmoon male bred by Jen Sisk of Blackwater Bettas. I plan on breeding him this summer.

























Finn - my black/mint green dragon male, imported from Thailand. He's a very recent addition.

























Juno - my yellow crowntail male that I brought back to NY from Rhode Island with me this past weekend. 

























Lava - My purple salamander Dumbo Halfmoon boy.


























Fleet - He's a white "red headed" veiltail boy that I bought a few weeks ago, because he is the spitting image of my very first betta Alex. 


























Rachel - Gorgeous girl that I got with Finn









Mercedes - A Red Halfmoon girl









Quinn - Gorgeous blue marble/butterfly Halfmoon girl









Meg - Pineapple Veiltail girl









Jo - Black Halfmoon female with green iridescence. 









Sugar - Pink marble super delta female









Santana - Chocolate/Yellow marble piebald super delta female









Big Momma - Huge Green/red multi Halfmoon female


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Very beautiful! Good luck with the breeding plan!


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i see why you don't give them away lol, there amazing


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow those are some nice fish!!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I like the dumbo he's very pretty!


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I love Juno.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore the crystallized look of Fleet's tail. <3

Meg has a mean face. xD it's adorable. 

and, if it were ME.... i'd breed Quinn with Blaine. .3. they both have BEAUTIFUL colors. lovely blues~ but... i don't know much about colors in bettas, so.... xD


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

They are all gorgeous but Lava is amazing!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm, XD I see a name trend here.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I love seing all of the ladies! Nice fish!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> and, if it were ME.... i'd breed Quinn with Blaine. .3. they both have BEAUTIFUL colors. lovely blues~ but... i don't know much about colors in bettas, so.... xD


As a fan of Glee, the thought of Quinn and Blaine having babies together made me giggle.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I actually plan on breeding Quinn and Blaine (hehe) I think they compliment eachother really well!


----------

